

Releasing Jetslide … naming it Hackernews+ would have been childish - karussell
http://karussell.wordpress.com/2011/07/12/introducing-jetslide-naming-it-hackernews-would-have-been-childish/

======
karussell
And naming it hackernews++ would have been dusty ;)

